# Christmas tree bling - share yours



## SquarePeg (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Rick50 (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice photo's but I don't have a tree. Ugh!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 5, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Nice photo's but I don't have a tree. Ugh!



Thanks.  Was that a Charlie Brown "Ugh"???


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 5, 2014)

Now that you mention it....


----------



## snerd (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, the topper I got was a little top-heavy.................





So I need to get a lighter one. Attached below is what I have so far.


----------



## limr (Dec 5, 2014)

Mine isn't up yet either, but these are from last year and to be honest, this year will probably look just like it, so... 

Digital version (6 second exposure)



Day 356 - Christmas Tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Pinhole version (7 hour exposure):



Xmas Tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Zelda:



Day 355 - Zelda and tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Mrs.Parker:



Day 355 - Mrs Parker and tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And Santa:



Santa resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 5, 2014)

Was in Target tonight and they had some smaller, star toppers in silver or bronze that would work with your tree.  I like the all silver and white theme.  We (mostly me) have decided that next year we are going to go all out with an all glass/crystal/prism theme.  Just need to decide white lights or multi-color with that.


----------



## snerd (Dec 5, 2014)

LOL!!


----------



## spiralout462 (Dec 5, 2014)

My wife and I take turns on tree selection.  I like a real one and she likes it artificial.  This is a "plastic year"!  What's fair is fair, I guess.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 5, 2014)

Mehh... at least two weeks before I'm even going to THINK about putting up a Christmas branch.


----------



## snerd (Dec 6, 2014)

spiralout462 said:


> My wife and I take turns on tree selection.  I like a real one and she likes it artificial.  This is a "plastic year"!  What's fair is fair, I guess.


I like real also, and she's a fake fan. I think I'll suggest this rotation to her next year!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 6, 2014)

snerd said:


> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I take turns on tree selection.  I like a real one and she likes it artificial.  This is a "plastic year"!  What's fair is fair, I guess.
> ...


I love our fake tree.  It's a lot of work and a fake allows us to put it up sooner and enjoy it longer.  The last real tree we had got tossed to the curb with the lights still tangled in it!  Of course I was 8 months pregnant at the time and may have been a tiny tiny bit hormonal. ..


----------



## snerd (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm thinking I could accept the artificial tree, if it smelled like a real tree. I may go looking for some tree spray!


----------



## limr (Dec 6, 2014)

We had artificial trees all throughout my childhood. I swore that when I got to make the decisions, it would be a real tree, and that's what I've had since I got all growed up. And when it's time to take the tree down, it goes into the woods to decompose naturally.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 6, 2014)

Better Homes brand candles (Walmart) have one that smells just like a Xmas tree.


----------



## TerBear (Dec 6, 2014)

my parents artificial tree. 




20141128-DSC_0828 by terristahl, on Flickr

Hopefully we have nice weather tomorrow so that we can go and get our tree.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 6, 2014)

limr said:


> And when it's time to take the tree down, it goes into the woods to decompose naturally.



Why not take it one step further and get a balled tree so it can be replanted? Granted, this isn't an option for everone.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 6, 2014)

From a couple of years ago - they don't change much.




2011_xmastree_1 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Seadawg (Dec 10, 2014)

Not tree bling but the tree is in the photo..




snowman by choward_01, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## limr (Dec 11, 2014)

Not bling (and also not from this year) but I decided to try some personalized holiday cards this year and this picture is on the front:




rs Poinsettia by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 11, 2014)

I like the b&w.  Saw some really pretty pale blue and pale orchid poinsettias at Lowes and your photo reminds me of them. I had never seen them in other than white or red before. 
I'm jealous that you have your cards done.  I am so far behind this year that I have not even taken our card photo yet!  Been swamped at work and have house guests here since last weekend so no time for anything since we put the tree up.  House is still only half decorated, lawn ornaments are all tipped over from the storm on Tuesday...


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 14, 2014)

Not my tree but the tree at a fancy house in the neighborhood. The owners serve homemade funnel cake and cider every night through November and December.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 14, 2014)

They also have this one in their house as well. For some reason it reminds me of Christmas Town from The Nightmare Before Christmas.

Well, that and every vision I had of my family's Christmas tree as a kid. Chopping one down and decorating it was a tradition.


----------



## tecboy (Dec 14, 2014)

I just tried out the star effect filter.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 15, 2014)

Very Seussical.


----------



## Fred Berg (Dec 15, 2014)

Plastic Christmas trees are great, aren't they?


----------

